# [CLOTHING LINES] I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...



## asu410 (Jun 6, 2010)

We opened up our website and Facebook page about 2 weeks ago and haven't sold ANY tees other than a few obligatory family-member sales. We have ~200 Facebook fans and we get about 30 page views a day. What am I doing wrong???


----------



## BLEM18 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...*

Hey Ben! Not sure what you're doing wrong, but you should check out a book i'm currently reading now called Guerrilla Marketing. This book is written by Jay Conrad Levinson and was talked about on this site for anybody starting any kind of business. I'm half way through the book and can't wait to apply some of the methods to my company!! Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...*



asu410 said:


> We opened up our website and Facebook page about 2 weeks ago and haven't sold ANY tees other than a few obligatory family-member sales. We have ~200 Facebook fans and we get about 30 page views a day. What am I doing wrong???


Having a Facebook page with 1000 fans does not equal sales.

Don't put all of your sales hopes in the Facebook basket.

You are not investing the required time and money into other forms of marketing that will effectively reach your target market.

30 pageviews a day is a VERY small amount to generate any type of sustained, reliable sales volume.

You really need to rethink ways to reach your target market. Facebook should only be one small slice of your overall marketing and advertising pie.

You can find more slices to fill you up by reading here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html

And here:

marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...*



asu410 said:


> We opened up our website and Facebook page about 2 weeks ago and haven't sold ANY tees other than a few obligatory family-member sales. We have ~200 Facebook fans and we get about 30 page views a day. What am I doing wrong???


2 weeks is not a long time for a startup. Try to get some more offerings, 6 shirts is slim pickins.. Find some facebook ads and google ads coupons and start advertising to your niche. There are tons of ways of marketing, and what most startups don't realize that it takes ALOT of time and effort to build a brand.. Some get discouraged and move on, some dig in harder, learn from their mistakes and try new things. Which will you choose?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...*

Depending on who your target market is, you need to try other methods. Word of mouth from content customers, local mailings to different sectors of business and door to door marketing. Stay local and don't put all your eggs into Facebook or other social sites. You are up against a lot of compitition. You will be amazed at how much business is right around the corner.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It's a tough game with a lot of small companies vieing for the same business. Everyone (including myself) thinks they can make a lot of money in this business. For every one that does, there are 9 that fold. A good business plan is a must and sticking to it is a must. Comitment is a key to survival. Never give up the ship.


----------



## mackieaj (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I haven't sold anything in 2 weeks...*

I am almost in the same boat. I started making t-shirts a few years ago for charities and stag dos, so was making a few pennies every now and then. However, 2 months ago my brother and I decided to get serious.....to date we have only sold 1 t-shirt to someone we don't know and that was through eBay. Website is coming soon and hopefully sales will pick up and YellowDog will evolve. Good luck to you....and me!


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

First things first: Stay *positive* and keep your goals in mind (you need to know where you are going to to get there). 
Its only 2 weeks! Most start-up business go bang in 6 months to 1 year.
Who is your target market and what are they willing to pay? 
Identify your competition and look what the market leaders are doing.
Know what your differentiators are and market them.
Get a business coach.
DONT BE EVRYTHING TO EVRYBODY. It’s taken me along time to learn this.

I have a least 3 t-shirt start-up business a week coming through or doors, even some with the most awesome designs and concepts and most die.

You must haver a call to action on your website. Put a little information on who you are and what you stand for. This project needs some personality. I would definetly have pictures of people wearing the designs. I would do guerrilla marketing to add value to your brand. Make people talk about you.

Necessity breeds invention.


----------



## asu410 (Jun 6, 2010)

**UPDATE**

We're starting to get some orders in… It really just takes time and patience to start getting your name out there. Also, strategic marketing is a must.


----------

